# "Fish of the Month" - Spanish Mackerel



## sunshiner

Some pics 800 pixels wide...

Thanks Paddy for the opportunity to contribute this stuff. While I've caught several Spaniards in my yak, I wouldn't consider myself any better a Spaniard fisho than some other AKFF members. But I have documented many Spaniard kayak captures and quizzed the successful yakkers as to their techniques. For example, here's the results of last season's Spaniard successes among Noosa Yakkers.










Note that nine Noosa Yakkers were involved in hooking the 24 Spaniards documented. Of these nine, four had not caught a Spaniard from the yak before and one of these guys (Jaro) caught six, all except one on a trolled hardbody (see below). Note also the variety of techniques used.










_Above: Here's one of Jaro's fish, taken in June._

Now to my personal details and preferences:

Name/UserName: kev long/sunshiner

Where I fish: Offshore, Noosa

Area I fish: Reefs and anywhere there are bait fish concentrations

Rod/Reel I use: For trolling I prefer an overhead, such as a Shimano Charter Special. Any short rod suited to the task will do. 10kg line is adequate.

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: Both Jaro and I caught our fish on trolled Halco Laser Pro 120mm shallow runner, in either mullet or pilchard pattern. Trolling speed about 5kph.

Bait I use: I don't, but others caught Spaniards on pilchards or bonito, either drift fished or trolled.

Technique:

(1) WHERE. The Spaniards are likely to be hanging around baitfish or, if baitfish are not obvious, around reefs. Shallow water is not an impediment to them and we've often caught big Spaniards in 5-6m of water over a sandy bottom within earshot of booming surf. So the most important part of technique is to figure out where the fish are likely to be and to fish there.










_Above: This was my best yet, hooked within 1km of Noosa Main Beach._

(2) WHEN. Any time of the day, but usually it's too hot on the water in the middle of the day in summer.

(3) HOW. Use any of the techniques that suit you. Spaniards are not particularly fussy.










_Above: This Spaniard took a cheap $2 slug cast to feeding spotty macs._

*You've hooked one, now what?*

All your careful planning has come to fruition. You've experienced that heart-stopping first run for freedom, been towed around by the fish and can now clearly see that shimmering silvery flank of the tiring Spaniard as it passes the kayak yet again. This is the crucial test. Can you successfully finish the task?

Spaniards lack the endurance of tuna so the fight is brought to its climax quite quickly. An exceptional fish might take the fight out to 20 minutes, longer if the angler is "under-gunned". Even so, during that process your reel's drag system and every knot and link point in your tackle will have been severely tested. If you've got this far you have a good chance of achieving your ambition as long as you stay cool.

One of the key points of your plan to finalize the capture is to ensure that the fish is well beaten before handling it. In a kayak you're usually acting entirely on your own judgement and of course the actions taken to bring the fish aboard all have to be yours, even if you are lucky enough to have an experienced mate nearby giving you advice. You'll feel and see when the fish is tired. Bring it gently toward the side of the kayak which suits you best for the next stage, the insertion of a gaff in through the gill aperture and out through the mouth. Once the gaff is in place, lift the head out of the water and get a second grip with lip-grippers. With lip-grippers in place and held with one hand you can use your pliers to remove the hooks from that fiercesome jaw and safely stow the terminal tackle, bearing in mind that your next step, if keeping the fish, is to bring the fish aboard, over your lap, no place for exposed hooks.

Slide the fish over your lap and cover its head with a wet towel. With larger fish which you intend to keep it's also a good idea to put a secured tail rope on it at this stage because accidentally dropping the fish over the side is a real risk.

If you're targetting Spaniards you've already considered where the fish is going to be stowed on your kayak. Many kayaks are not designed to accommodate fish of this size but with some imagination and forethought, the problem can often be solved. Often, one big Spaniard in the kayak is enough to make a kayaker decide to terminate fishing for the day, especially when it's remembered that the flesh is likely to spoil if not refrigerated soon after capture.










_Above: Wayne Bardwell's 18.5kg Spaniard storage solution (Viking Profish)_

*How to handle a big Spaniard...*






My hot tip: Come spend a week or two in Noosa between early January and late April, and contact me.

Now, how about the rest of you guys fill in some detail (just copy the stuff below, paste it into your post and fill in the blanks).

Name/UserName:
Where I fish:
Area I fish:
Rod/Reel I use:
Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: 
Bait I use: 
Technique:
My hot tip:


----------



## Nater

Thanks very much for your time and effort put into this post Kev. It's exactly what I was after as I intend on having a crack this summer at my first Mack.

Many thanks

Craig


----------



## andybear

Thanks very much Kev.

I hope to join the ranks of Spanish speaking fishos this season.

Just a reminder for Queenslanders, that one of the pectoral fins must be cut off, before taking the fish away from the waters edge......Lest ye be struck by lightining or are nobbled by fisheries inspectors. Frankly I think the lightning option is more likely, but fines you can do something about......and well lightning... is just bad luck I guess. :shock: :shock:

Cheers all andybear


----------



## RangiRocks

Hope global warming brings these fine fish south of Brissie


----------



## COATSEY1

Amazing post,you guys are freaks
coatsey1 :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## RackRaider

are there any good spots around cottontree?


----------



## Slide

Great stuff, thanks for the effort Sunshiner. Now what about a gallery of the pictures you have taken on the beach :lol:


----------



## spooled1

Nice one Kev. I lost a good spanish in Feb by gill gaffing it out through the mouth as you suggest. It came up a bit green and shook its head so violently it ripped its entire jaw and gill section from its own head. The last thing I saw was a massive trail of blood and 10kg of sinking shark food. Since then I plan the gaff shots for the sternum area just behind the gills or the neck shooting the gaff back toward the head.


----------



## sunshiner

spooled1 said:


> Nice one Kev. I lost a good spanish in Feb by gill gaffing it out through the mouth as you suggest. It came up a bit green and shook its head so violently it ripped its entire jaw and gill section from its own head. The last thing I saw was a massive trail of blood and 10kg of sinking shark food. Since then I plan the gaff shots for the sternum area just behind the gills or the neck shooting the gaff back toward the head.


Yes, Dan, I can see that happening. I always recommend a "green" Spaniard not be brought to the gaff. And as for bringing a lively fish aboard... the teeth and hooks could easily spoil your day, your best boardshorts and your chances of procreation. I must admit that if the fish is tired and I am presented with a good gaff shot I'll usually take it and prefer the location that you mention. On the video you can see Jaro doing it right, but the lipgripper (tethered) goes overboard when the fish tosses its head violently. Then he attaches a tethered jaw clip, which most of us carry also.

Are you being hammered by this crap weather at the moment?

Kev


----------



## sunshiner

RackRaider said:


> are there any good spots around cottontree? i to have got a profish its a great yak


The only cottontree area I know is in the Maroochy River and you won't find Spaniards in there mate. Your profile shows that you have an Espri, a great little boat which I know particularly well, so perhaps it should be updated to reflect your ownership of the Profish, another great yak.


----------



## youngfisho

Kev,

Haven't managed a fish to 2 mile since you left and am still yet to try those wolf herring, will let you know how they go in the next couple or weeks. Once I get this trailer sorted I should be fishing every week. Might help with your fish of the month blog.

Andrew


----------



## Weyba

_Above: This Spaniard took a cheap $2 slug cast to feeding spotty macs._
great post Kev,
hopefully the Spanish gentlemen will turn up before I leave for Tassie
Cheers 
Doctor Dog


----------



## TimeOut

Sunshiner, can you give some details of the leader system you use for Spaniards? Single strand or 7 strand? How long?

When I used to stink boat around Flat Rock, I used what they called combo leaders. These were 7 strand crimped to fluro leaders that I used to purchase from Wellys's Tackle at Kawana. They worked well behind a boat, which meant the lure was moving at a higher speed. I wonder if they might be a little more obvious to the mackeral at the slower speed of a yak. I would like to keep using these, but wondered if single starnd might be better off a yak. Your thoughts?

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## sunshiner

TimeOut said:


> Sunshiner, can you give some details of the leader system you use for Spaniards? Single strand or 7 strand? How long?
> 
> When I used to stink boat around Flat Rock, I used what they called combo leaders. These were 7 strand crimped to fluro leaders that I used to purchase from Wellys's Tackle at Kawana. They worked well behind a boat, which meant the lure was moving at a higher speed. I wonder if they might be a little more obvious to the mackeral at the slower speed of a yak. I would like to keep using these, but wondered if single starnd might be better off a yak. Your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jeff

We use single strand (springy) wire -- about 10-20kg breaking strain. Buy a coil of it and make up your own traces. I wire the lure directly, not using a clip or swivel or ring (see pic below). At the other end I attach a small black high quality swivel and that is what my main line is tied to. The trace needs to be around 15-20cm long as the lure can find itself right down the throat of a big Spaniard. A lack of a wire trace under such circumstances would result in a sure cut off.


















_Why you need wire to safely take Spaniards._

Hope that helps...


----------



## TimeOut

Thanks Kev. That makes sense.

By the way, I know there are a few large spaniards each season around Old Woman Island, but it's a long paddle from Mooloolaba. You could go from Mudjimba. Still the boat traffic could be a bit hairy!!

What are the options closer to Mooloolaba and Caloundra for consistent spaniards?


----------



## sunshiner

TimeOut said:


> ...By the way, I know there are a few large spaniards each season around Old Woman Island, but it's a long paddle from Mooloolaba. You could go from Mudjimba. Still the boat traffic could be a bit hairy!! *What are the options closer to Mooloolaba and Caloundra for consistent spaniards?*


G'day timeout

I've never fished in my yak down that way but the Spaniards will hang around reefs and if you're offshore and spot terns wheeling around, head toward them, trolling your Halco Laser Pro. And be ready to cast a slug on your other outfit...

Kev


----------



## Dan85

What time of year are these guys on the run in the Townsville area?


----------



## BIGKEV

Dan85 said:


> What time of year are these guys on the run in the Townsville area?


 almost all year but more consistently through the winter months.


----------



## Dan85

Thanks BIGKEV.


----------



## gibsoni

G;day Guys,

Clearly these fish are on the move up and down the coast - what is their movement and when?

Are they moving South now as the water warms up and during winter they have all headed North leaving our waters empty of the big pelagics?

Cheers, Iain.


----------



## sunshiner

gibsoni said:


> G;day Guys, Clearly these fish are on the move up and down the coast - what is their movement and when? Are they moving South now as the water warms up and during winter they have all headed North leaving our waters empty of the big pelagics? Cheers, Iain.


G'day Iain

This is the time of year they show up in numbers inshore in SEQ. Check out the table pic in my initial post in this thread to get an idea of how it went last year in Noosa. Best get that yak sorted and join us out there...

Kev


----------



## gibsoni

Thanks Kev - I trying as hard as I can but the ship's just too slow!

Container arrives early Jan.

Iain.


----------



## ant

*Name/UserName:* _Ant_
*Where I fish:* _Off shore Gold Coast/ Northern NSW_
*[*


----------



## BIGKEV

Ant,

That is absolutely fantastic, about time one of you blokes shared a bit with the rest of the forum. I am sure there are plenty more techniques out there that would suit this thread, hopefully somebody can add a few more.

Kev


----------



## Safa

Ant you legend you beat me to it but yip i use the same :lol: maybe just add one addition for my live bait rigs ,as you know that rig is a Safa spesial design ,i took some pics this morning as i tought id get blasted from Kev for another video and " HOW TO"......hahaha 
Ok my live rig consists of a live bait hook "Mustard' 3/0
Couta duster and vmc 6x strong trebble..................you can rig the stinger wire to the main one as to ajust for different lengths of liveys anyway fellas's here is the rig ,il keep it short and answer any questions if they arise


----------



## jayman

awsome rigs guys looks like ill be goin to bcf b4 my next trip down there.
thanx for posting

jay


----------



## ceejay77

great looking fish and fighting one siting in a canoe is something else,great idea for stowing the fish as well,Noosa you say...Hmmmm


----------



## geeza

those rigs look very good but can you run a heavy gauge jighead instead of cutting open a sinker ? do any of you guys use knottable wire where you can tie albrights and uni's straight to mono?


----------



## Safa

I have not tried a jig head yet, it has crossed my mind but i think the shank maybe a little far from the weight of the jig head and the pillie may still spin when trolled but if you give it ago let me know ,it sure would be easier.


----------



## butterfingers

I'm looking to go mack chasing in jan/feb after I've had the time to do a few launches without all my gear on board. With trolling lures would it be possible to use a snap swivel on a wire trace running straight to my main line around 16lbs? Also do the fish need to be bled straight away or can than be done at home? All that's beeen put up already has been a great help and thanks for sharing and I'll hope to see some of you in the water in the new year


----------



## BIGKEV

butterfingers said:


> Also do the fish need to be bled straight away or can than be done at home?


All fish intended for the table will benefit from being bled straight away whilst their heart is still pumping as this will get the blood out of their system. This can be applied to whiting, bream, snapper etc not just mackeral or tailor.



Safa said:


> I have not tried a jig head yet, it has crossed my mind but i think the shank maybe a little far from the weight of the jig head and the pillie may still spin when trolled but if you give it ago let me know ,it sure would be easier.


I believe the famous 'Spaniard Special' from Davo's Bait & Tackle in Noosa utilises a jig head as the leading hook this well known trolling rig, but I am yet to see one as everytime I have been up to get one they are sold out. (I think they just keep them under the counter for the locals ;-) ) I believe these also incorporate some spiner bait blades. If you search through the forum you may find one somewhere, they were definately the rig of choice for the spaniard king Billy Bob Watson.

Kev


----------



## sunshiner

butterfingers said:


> I'm looking to go mack chasing in jan/feb after I've had the time to do a few launches without all my gear on board. *With trolling lures would it be possible to use a snap swivel on a wire trace running straight to my main line around 16lbs? Also do the fish need to be bled straight away or can than be done at home? * All that's beeen put up already has been a great help and thanks for sharing and I'll hope to see some of you in the water in the new year


Hi BF

I wouldn't use a snap swivel because snaps do break or come apart. I would also not use even a swivel If I could get away with it. My preferred method is to create your wire trace on the lure -- ie the trace becomes a part of the lure (see the pic of the Halco Laser Pro earier in this thread). Run the wire trace through the lure tow point, not through a split ring then create the loop. At the front end of the trace a small, high quality swivel (not one of those el cheapo shiny brass ones) can be looped onto the wire and become a permanent part of the rig. Then tie your main line to the swivel. 16 pound b/s is OK -- Spaniards will not try to reef you but make sure your reel drag is smooth.

As for bleeding, none of us up here bother. The eating quality is still superb without bleeding the fish and do you really want all that blood in the water? I understand that pro mackerel fishos don't bleed the fish so if that's true it's a fair indication that bleeding the fish is not needed.

Also, make sure you consider carefully how you're going to handle and stow the fish, especially with a surf zone run between you and the beach.

And take care with your surf zone experiments.

Kev


----------



## couta1

check out the links in the signature for some of the traces i use for mackies...when trolling lures i tend not to use wire as you get heaps more strikes....but have a greater chance of loosing lures,but if you swap the trebles for singles it tends to roll to the corner of the mouth and your set...if i loose the first lure i swap over to wire...

the bigger the bait the bigger the spanish...have had 5 kg bonnitos with 8 trebles get smashed by spanish
best dead baits are 1.slimie mackerel,watsons leaping bonnito,bonnito,pillies,garfish,tailor,mullet(de-scaled)
best live baits 1.slimie mackerel...NO..1 CHOICE,2)live yakkas


----------



## Barrabundy

Thanks for that sunshiner, an informative read. I'm yet to bag a spanyiard off the yak......one day!


----------



## butterfingers

Thanks heaps for the tips and yeah don't think bleeding fish out in the ocean would of been a good idea ;-) 
Can't wait till this weather clears up and I'll be out.


----------



## DrJed

Awesome info guys, never fails to amaze me how frreely members of the forum will share thier secrets.

Much appreciated, now for a trip to BCF, some tinkering in 'man land' and pray for weater good enough to get offshore ;P.

Cheers guys

Steve


----------



## BIGKEV

All the Brissy and Gold Coast boys keen to gather some more info on chasing this species should check out the Palmy Army gathering at Palm Beach Surf Club on Monday 3 Jan. See link here http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=44614

Shold be a good opportunity to test and fine tune your new rigs with the masters :lol: and also check out how the yaks are laid out to cater for these monster fish.

Kev


----------



## RackRaider

sunshiner said:


> RackRaider said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there any good spots around cottontree? i to have got a profish its a great yak
> 
> 
> 
> The only cottontree area I know is in the Maroochy River and you won't find Spaniards in there mate. Your profile shows that you have an Espri, a great little boat which I know particularly well, so perhaps it should be updated to reflect your ownership of the Profish, another great yak.
Click to expand...

I've heard of people catching them offshore after launching through the mouth of the river some them have been 18+ kg


----------



## Goose

that will feed the family for a month 

You boys up north, can you please send some Macks down south to Vic ;-)


----------



## Zed

NEW FISH, NEW FISH, NEW FISH! !


----------



## johnny

caught a few...
they will cut 250lb multistrand like cotton...[ditto skirts on pushers]..as said-single strand..

best lure..ditto-halco laser in silvery elton johnish...
troll mulie[sardine/mullet/gar[use those plastic nose clips]] with pink nose skirt...10/0 outa belly..if frozen bait,then bend it to make it wiggle lifelike in water...
take livies even under balloons..even 1m above water can be livie floating mid air under a balloon and spaniards will hit it...
big first run/first hit..tapers then off..

try trolling those bibbed head,,chains,, with hook ....on dead garie
multihooks with metal head for pilchards trolled work too...


----------



## odgers

wow, you guys make me so jeleous, how do you do it??


----------



## odgers

true or false, are ribbon fish anygood as bait for spanish because i catch the slimy buggers all the time and let them go and people think they seem to be ok, ive fished with them as flesh bait but havent done well?


----------



## Junior

does anyone know when the spanish start biting on the mid north coast NSW


----------



## fishsmith

Bugger none of these around in Central Vic, must move back to Queensland sometime me thinks.


----------



## billpatt

> by odgers » Mon Jan 24, 2011 10:17 pm
> 
> true or false, are ribbon fish anygood as bait for spanish because i catch the slimy buggers all the time and let them go and people think they seem to be ok, ive fished with them as flesh bait but havent done well?


Ribbon Fish are a very good all round bait for pelagics and reefies combined, very handy to keep in the freezer.


----------



## Andos

Congratulations, there have been a few SM that have been caught off Sydney in the past few weeks along with Wahoo and the usual pelegics!


----------



## lovefishin

awesome fish!!


----------



## gonetroppo

Does anyone use Wog Heads? I was looking at them in the tackle shop recently, but the salesperson confused me trying to explain how they are set up. They have some sort of spring that goes in the weighted head. Anyone use them and can explain?


----------



## ReganJane

That's a really cool fish!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grinner

just had to post this one as i think its an awesome pic.

caught off the seaway by trace, who alone with her partner chrissie, clean up every time they go fishing.

predicting these 2 girls will have their own fishing show one day.

the best 2 anglers ive seen


----------

